# Mantic Games



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Mantic* is here to bring together the best sculptors, artists and writers from around the world to produce fantastic models that are a pleasure to collect, paint and then have huge wargames with.

http://www.facebook.com/manticgames




They currently Produce six fantasy armies with goblins coming soon: 

Elves
(Dark Elves) Twilight Kin
Undead
Dwarves 
(Chaos) Abyssal Dwarves
Orcs

Examples:


































































































































































​
They also produce a range of Sci Fi Minis




























































































​
They will also be releasing another sci fi race in may. And a "space hulk" style game in april.









Here are some concepts of units that are going into production as a result of the Kickstarter:














































Useful links

*Shop*
*Blog*
*Forum*

Available at Wayland Games.
​


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I have some of their zombies (well, more like 100...) and in my opinion they are some of the best 28mm zombies on the market today.


----------



## Son of Freyr (Jan 2, 2011)

I was looking at Wayland Games earlier and noticed the Mantic battle sets at very low prices

Are they worth buying? (I fancy the undead armies as I've never collected GW undead)
Are they similar to GW in size and quality?
I'm sure purists will never let them on the table with GW armies so would it be best to collect them and buy into the Mantic rules and play separately?

Yeah they're worth it. Like I said before, I've picked up some zombies and the detail is great. Their more realistic in scale so they're a little smaller than GW but still 28mm. 

The zombies are better than GW zombies in every way :grin:

As far as rules go, I can't help you as I know nothing of the Kings of War Ruleset


----------



## Son of Freyr (Jan 2, 2011)

Hopefully someone out there may have bought the boxed game and can tell us how the rules differ from Warhammer


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Beasts of War should have a run thorough of the rules


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, Mantic Zombies are amazing,l and their other stuff don't look too shabby either! Can't complain at those prices...


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*New Army in Beta and Pre-Order*

This may be of interest to some. Mantic has a new Orc army in beta and for pre-order now (releases 25th of this month). The units look gorgeous (as gorgeous as Orcs can be). And they're accompanied by Goblins--at least that what I think the tiny figure is. I checked the beta army list and it seems to be a fieldable unit (for assassination and such).


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Got myself a heap of the Undead, Elves, and Dwarves.
Very impressed with the quality of the models.
Stunning detail, and a bargain price.

The Undead are probably the best looking models in terms of detail, and the Dwarves not as much. Elves are about in between.

VERY happy with Mantic's work, and will no doubt be looking forward to buying quite a bit more from them in the future.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As a bit of an update they have released 2 sci fi armies, orx and Forgefather for their new game warpath. The forgefather army is an excellent replacement for an army we lost long ago. The squats.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I've got one of their Elf army-in-a-box sets (Prince Tylenol's host or somesuch).

If it wasn't for mantic, I wouldn't even be tempted to try playing Fantasy.
Of course, it also helps that three other players in my club have large mantic armies also (undead, more elves, and dwarfs), so it's not like they are going to be stand-outs.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've updated the first post with the entire range :grin:

Also, for anyone interested in mantic minis (specifically the undead, but other fantasy models by mantic from time to time) head over to my log (in the sig) for more pictures and my thoughts on the models etc.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Has anyone actually seen what the Warpath marauders look like and how well they fit scale wise with GW models? I've got an opertnity to pickk up a lot of them for cheap and figure that if they're close to one of the existing gw models they might be worth a look. 
bear in mind that i have gorkamorka, second ed, rogue trader and current edition orks all mixeed in in my army so some phsiological differences can be forgiven. if they all look like giant grots however i'll give em a miss. The pictures for the basic troops arent very detailed.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Closest scale pictures I can find:



















I know they're fantasy orcs there, but the marauders use the fantasy orc sprues anyway so it's no different.

*Edit, how long will this opportunity be available?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmm head size is close to gorkamorka with body size the same as a standard rk and thinner arms...i could work with that. The deal is 40 for £12.50 which seemed like a bargain to me. I'll send you a pm with the link.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

For all those interested: 

Mantic have just launched a *Kickstarter *for their Kings of War game. The purpose behind it is to give them the funding to bring out all the kits they have planned sooner. It's currently at $25k after one day so with any luck the campaign will give them the money to start bringing out lots of plastic sprues again.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The kickstarter has ended, raising over $350,000 for new goodies. I've updated the first post with some concept art.


----------



## mattjgilbert (Feb 28, 2007)

The kickstarter was mind blowing. So many people bought into it without even having played KoW before due to the sheer amount of free stuff there was available.

Incredible.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mattjgilbert said:


> The kickstarter was mind blowing. So many people bought into it without even having played KoW before due to the sheer amount of free stuff there was available.
> 
> Incredible.


its not free if you pay for it.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> its not free if you pay for it.


There was an incredible amount of free stuff though. The $225 I pledged got me over $900 worth of product.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> There was an incredible amount of free stuff though. The $225 I pledged got me over $900 worth of product.


thats still not free, if you had paid nothing and got $900 then i would clap you, but as it stands you got a good deal, but considering how much mantic stuff i keep getting offered by distributors looking to dump there mantic range i can see why they can give such good deals.

Plus shouldnt they have cleaned up with warpath? surely they shouldnt need to ask the community for donations for a third edition KOW and since warpath was going to sweep away 40k they must have made buckets of cash? for an established company to go cap in hand to the fan base makes me wonder how healthy the company is. Surely they should be looking at real investors or getting money from banks for expansion at this point?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> thats still not free, if you had paid nothing and got $900 then i would clap you, but as it stands you got a good deal, but considering how much mantic stuff i keep getting offered by distributors looking to dump there mantic range i can see why they can give such good deals.
> 
> Plus shouldnt they have cleaned up with warpath? surely they shouldnt need to ask the community for donations for a third edition KOW and since warpath was going to sweep away 40k they must have made buckets of cash? for an established company to go cap in hand to the fan base makes me wonder how healthy the company is. Surely they should be looking at real investors or getting money from banks for expansion at this point?


The near $700 of stuff I got in addition to the $225 worth of product I brought was free. 

The point of this kickstarter was to bring forward a bunch of the releases slated for the next few years. Instead of waiting 2-3 years for a lot of stuff, they will be releasing over 20 new kings of war kits at the start of next year. 

Warpath isn't getting it's proper, hard back book release until next year, there's another "beta" edition and another 12 months of testing first. And there will probably be a kickstarter for that too. 

Just how "established" do you think Mantic are bits? They have less than 20 full time employees (matt should know the number) and they've only been around 3-4 years. People often forget how small mantic actually are in terms of man power. 

Do you think they could have raised $350k from regular investors in a month? I doubt it. A kick starter gives them a way to raise money to pay for tooling costs and it means the customer gets a whole heap of minis for their money. 
Yes, kick starters are companies asking for money, but I'd rather that than have to wait years and years for a unit to get a model like with GW.


----------



## mattjgilbert (Feb 28, 2007)

There are probably about 15 people working for Mantic now. The operation is pretty small. However, last year they had a healthy turnover.

Kickstarter is not just for small companies. Kickstarter is all about community funding for new projects regardless of the company doing it. Mantic probably didn't make a lot of profit on this KS campaign but what they got out of it was cashflow. This allows them to accelerate their plans and really get a feel for what the community wants. This is exactly what kickstarter is for.

Warpath is immature and not ready to take on 40K yet and needs a lot more development to do so but expect a similar campaign for that in time. Also, don't forget there is a whole new game coming later in the year which should be massively popular.


----------



## mattjgilbert (Feb 28, 2007)

Next up from Mantic is DreadBall: http://www.beastsofwar.com/mantic-games/mantic-games-dreadball/

Also, the Warpath 2.0 beta rules are out for playtesting.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

One of the new hero sculpts for the new Basilean heroes:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, I am loving that Lion.

Sorry this is off-topic, but has anyone bought these from Mantic? http://www.manticgames.com/Shop-Hom...oduct/Undead-Zombies-Regiment-30-Figures.html

They look great from the pics, but are they suitable for Nurgle Plague Zombies in 40k I am wondering? Could you use parts interchangeably with Imperial Guardsmen?

Cheers.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Wow, I am loving that Lion.
> 
> Sorry this is off-topic, but has anyone bought these from Mantic? http://www.manticgames.com/Shop-Hom...oduct/Undead-Zombies-Regiment-30-Figures.html
> 
> ...


http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1002546#post1002546

This is my undead thread, should give you a bit of an idea. 

Mantic also do this: http://www.manticgames.com/Shop-Home/Warpath/Corporation/Product/Zombie-Marines-80-Figures.html

Which will fit a lot better scale wise!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

That lion looks fantastic! 

Basis for a high elf Chracian hero perhaps?

If the rider is separate it would be ideal!


----------

